# Suche gutes Videobearbeitungsprogramm.



## ultrAslan (4. September 2005)

Hallö  

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich an Videos bisschen rumschnibbeln, Texte einfliegen, Musik unterlegen kann.
Könnt mir auch ne Trial-Version vorschlagen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## quicKThE1337haX0R (4. September 2005)

sony vegas...ganz klar das allerberst wuerd dir ned adobe premiere empfehlenweil es schwer is und vegas is gaanz leicht...sonst noch ulead media studio 7


----------



## Bullwey (5. September 2005)

Seh ich genauso, hab auch mit Ulead angefangen...mit Premiere ist man am Anfang doch etwas überfordert.


----------



## meta_grafix (5. September 2005)

Moin,

zum 'Rummschnibbeln' reicht auch der Moviemaker. Vegas und Premiere kosten ne Menge Geld.

Gruß


----------

